

Google will collect $1.3M from patent troll that sued its customers - ejr
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/08/google-will-collect-1-3-million-from-patent-troll-that-sued-its-customers/

======
vonklaus
Google funded the Troll originally. Then it sued some of Google's customers.
Google was able to extract some of it's court costs from the troll (which it
already paid a large sum to) but not all of those costs. Shame on google for
funding this troll in the first place. Really? Did beneficial technologies (or
an affiliate) create double-click technology? Why would a billion dollar
company settle. They should have held no quarter.

